# New Rules for KP!



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
Let your extemporaneous descantations have intelligibility and veracious vivacity without rodomontade or
or thrasonical bombast. Sedulously avoid all polysyllabic profundity, pompous prolixity, ostentatious 
verbosity and vandiloquent vapidity... And you will be perfect for KP!! (Which all of us are).


----------



## SenoraStein (Aug 29, 2016)

Love it! Playing with words is one of my favorite things.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I see there is hope yet. I just tried reading my new insurance policy........


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

Looks like somebody has been reading up on the Dictionary!!!!


hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Well well looks like somebody been checking the Dictionary!!!! ??grandiloquent?? 
:sm03:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Superfluous.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Well done,


----------



## kphrances (Jan 17, 2017)

love it and the group - thanks


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, I think. LOL


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What did you say?


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Totally agree with all of that. :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cleverly crafted!!


----------



## Claranne (Mar 30, 2015)

WOW! Absolutely


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I see there is hope yet. I just tried reading my new insurance policy........


I am laughing hilariously!!! I know what you mean and I don't even try. Lot of wasted paper there.

Still laughing.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Alliteration!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Well said!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> Superfluous.


How and where? There was nothing repeated or repetitive that I wrote, so not superfluous!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> I see there is hope yet. I just tried reading my new insurance policy........


LOL!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Geraldine04 said:


> Looks like somebody has been reading up on the Dictionary!!!!
> 
> Well well looks like somebody been checking the Dictionary!!!! ??grandiloquent??
> :sm03:


Sorry. Don't own one! Challenge..answer my note..you're on!


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


 Could u repeat that?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

But you broke the rules! No "polysyllabic profundity" & "ostentatious verbosity" allowed!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> What did you say?


 HUH??


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

rosemarie potts said:


> Could u repeat that?


Sure! Wait til I turn on my copier!! hahaha


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> But you broke the rules! No "polysyllabic profundity" & "ostentatious verbosity" allowed!!!


Now, now! No one can ever accuse me of being profound and not verbose. That was short and to the point! Next...


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah.....what she said!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Very well put Hildy. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> I am laughing hilariously!!! I know what you mean and I don't even try. Lot of wasted paper there.
> 
> Still laughing.


And I even have papers that are supposed to show that I'm 'educated and literate'.... :sm06:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

LizR said:


> Very well put Hildy. :sm24: :sm24:


Oh! That's a hoot, especially my picture! Where did you ever get that???


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Just what we needed right now--a little levity.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> And I even have papers that are supposed to show that I'm 'educated and literate'.... :sm06:


Want some of my smart pills?? OOPs! Make that "smart aleck".

Never thought I would have a chance to share that paper. THIS HAS BEEN SO MUCH FUN!
Of course, I have not done any work today! Oh well, it will still be there tomorrow!!
Love you guys!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Too much time on your hands. You should be knitting


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow...you took the words right out of my mouth!! LOL :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Fulsome


----------



## JungleFritz (Feb 25, 2016)

Or more concisely: eschew obfuscation.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You have lost me. And English was my best subject in school. Or maybe this isn't English?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Fulsome


That describes my body...how did you know? Spies everywhere!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> Oh! That's a hoot, especially my picture! Where did you ever get that???


Picked it up on the Internet a while ago. There were knitting ones and others too. Will try to find the site. It seemed to be just right for your post.

:sm01:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Hildy. Just Google Downton Abbey funny posters or knitting posters.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency. Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations. Let your extemporaneous descantations have intelligibility and veracious vivacity without rodomontade or or thrasonical bombast. Sedulously avoid all polysyllabic profundity, pompous prolixity, ostentatious verbosity and vandiloquent vapidity... And you will be perfect for KP!! (Which all of us are).


Several years ago I saw something similar under the heading of "Pompous Verbosity" ... this brought back memories . . . .


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, lordy, I'm in trouble.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

And don't forget to eschew obfuscation. :sm16:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

granknits said:


> And don't forget to eschew obfuscation. :sm16:


Hot air?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the re-run.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love it! Thanks for the re-run.


What rerun? I have had this ,handwritten, for over 50 years and it is "original" in longhand and know who wrote it. please explain "rerun".


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I see there is hope yet. I just tried reading my new insurance policy........


 :sm02:


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Cute.
Sue


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


But there are others who would prefer to KISS.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Have to show this to may boyfriend. He'll get kick out of it!!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love it


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok. Sorry, O.K.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Forget the words. Just keep knittin’


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Malu (Jul 23, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## sfm (Dec 4, 2017)

Love it! Thank you for posting this very funny word play! :sm02:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

LAUGHING! Love it!


----------



## lajames56 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good grief! This brought to mind another's frequent posts. Well put (I think). Liz


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

“This is the type of arrant pedantry up with which I will not put.” ~Winston Churchill


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Would you please translate that in English?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful! I agree :sm24:


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

$5.00 words when I am low pay and can only read 10 cent ones. But good try.


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

lol- I couldn't have said it better myself :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## RufusPiglet (Jan 5, 2017)

You did repeat 'or' once! LOL


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I think that gets the point across.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the laughs. 
Eloquently stated.


----------



## fastjeep (Sep 7, 2013)

Couldn't have said it any other way. I am (old) but I have learned more about life and knitting since I have joined. Love this sight.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

What language is that? You know we speak English here !!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Supercilious twaddle


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL for sure. Great job !


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well said. Got them all but rotomontade and thrasonical. Where's my dictionary?


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Made me laugh!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Condescension personified.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow differently used the dictionary for words on play for KP


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

huh?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Can you repeat that in English?


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Love it! But if you must opine..... :sm24:


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

wow, I haven't read language like that since English class in high school. And I'm 76.


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pardon?


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like something our Government would foist on us!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I need a dictionary fir that!!!! Haha


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Would you repeat that for me please?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

“Supercalifragilisticexpiallidocious” says Mary Poppins. Probably spelled incorrectly...so long ago.

Pretty good, just looked it up and only one extra “l” at the end! I’m proud of me.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Hahaha! Good work!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’ll try!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is GREAT. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Carol y (Mar 11, 2017)

Eloquent bombastic verbosity!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

:sm24: Totally agree and may I add, eschew obfuscation! :sm09:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I never read all the responses to posts that go up over 4-5 pages. This was worth all 7 (at this point) - will be back for the rest as people wake up.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> "Supercalifragilisticexpiallidocious" says Mary Poppins. Probably spelled incorrectly...so long ago.
> 
> Pretty good, just looked it up and only one extra "l" at the end! I'm proud of me.


Wow! So am I! Gold star for you.????????????


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

We are not just pretty faces around here.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


Love it! Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

????we certainly are wish I could think of these words when I needed them!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

And please avoid excess verbiage. Being concise is good.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang it! I can't find my dictionary


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


I think that I need my dictionary at this moment, I still have to work on my vocabulary..... :sm24: :sm09: 
I have to take more lessons in English, I guess......
:sm24:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you work for the US government -- maybe writing for the IRS and Social Security??


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Amen! My English students would have loved you!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Do you work for the US government -- maybe writing for the IRS and Social Security??


Aha! I'll never tell, cause if I did..I'd have to kill you!! I'd rather keep you as a friend!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Superfluous hyperbole!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Side note from me..Hildy.
Obviously, none of you have read "Fire and Fury" the Trump book by Wolff. I got it on my Kindle from my daughter.
I stopped reading on p.36 because of Wolff's complete over-use of not-understandable BIG words. I told 
friends, I would have to have a very good dictionary or maybe the Thesaurus close at hand! Phew!! I picked it up weeks later and now am reading it..hit and miss...
In my unsolicited, opinion, it is interesting and boring!! So, I probably won't finish it. Anybody else read it? Oops!, just realized, I hi-jacked my own thread!! I get 10 demerits for that!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Side note from me..Hildy.
Obviously, none of you have read "Fire and Fury" the Trump book by Wolff. I got it on my Kindle from my daughter.
I stopped reading on p.36 because of Wolff's complete over-use of not-understandable BIG words. I told 
friends, I would have to have a very good dictionary or maybe the Thesaurus close at hand! Phew!! I picked it up weeks later and now am reading it..hit and miss...
In my unsolicited, opinion, it is interesting and boring!! So, I probably won't finish it. Anybody else read it? Oops!, just realized, I hi-jacked my own thread!! I get 10 demerits for that!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Aha! I'll never tell, cause if I did..I'd have to kill you!! I'd rather keep you as a friend!


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I did not understand one word of thst!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Indeed!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I need to get out my dictionary! By the way, I was also born August 19.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeepers! Sooooooooooooooooo many $2 words! Giggle


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> What did you say?


Think she said "play nice"


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

A Welcome hoot. Are you studying to sell snake oil? - mesmerizing verbosity! :sm02: :sm11: :sm09: :sm08:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

is this the same thing as 'an obscene display of conspicous consumption'???????? BOY have i been waiting to put that sentence somewhere....you ladies are a WHOOOOOOOOOT....love all of you ....hildy3 you just made my day...NOW i feel better after 3 weeks of the FLU...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, kids..your lesson for the day and then you are on your on..haha. rodomontade = boastful. 
thrasonical = more of the same sedulous = sincere. Now! Where did I get that? I googled the words!!!
I did not write this. It is old and paper has tanned and years ago I framed it. It is in my Dad's "longhand"
and think he composed it. It sounds like him. He had a knack for writing beautiful things and had the most 
beautiful handwriting, which I have carried on. All of you of my age remember those penmanship drills every day...Push pulls and ovals and your forearm not allowed to touch the desk! Hmm..just realized, I may be 90, but memory seems ok. Woohoo


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Clever!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> I need to get out my dictionary! By the way, I was also born August 19.


Oh! That IS interesting and you are Hildy spelled with an "n". Wow! Small world! The year? or aren't you telling?!!


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tickled my fancy.


----------



## pattieW (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't understand most of the words. Why not just put it in plain 
English. So we don't have to go and look up, what you are saying.
I got most of it.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I had to check to see if my sister-in-law wrote it. You must have to be bi-lingual.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I like "flatulent garrulity" best!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-thr1.htm

Nov 26, 2011 - A 'thrasonical' person is a braggart, named after a character in a 2100-year-old play.

and none of your bombastic braggadocio either


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow...I just completely wore out my 'desk dictionary!' That's wonderful! AND spelled correctly...no small feat (not feet????)


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Cute, but why is this in Main? How does this apply to knitting and crochet?


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

I couldn't have said it better myself! :


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Cute, but why is this in Main? How does this apply to knitting and crochet?


You asked that already and I answered. It really must bother you! Why don't you just skip over it?


----------



## mommorow (Oct 21, 2017)

Ha ha. Perfect!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I need to get out my Webster's Dictionary! Lol


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

tobo11 said:


> Well said. Got them all but rotomontade and thrasonical. Where's my dictionary?


Me, too. I had to look up those.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Can we have that in English?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

amlynda said:


> Me, too. I had to look up those.


Rotomontade is boastful and the next is bragging...I sent those and sedulous (sincere) earlier. Check back a few posts. Just Google "define the word..." and there it is.


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Rotomontade is boastful and the next is bragging...I sent those and sedulous (sincere) earlier. Check back a few posts. Just Google "define the word..." and there it is.


Thanks, Hildy. I hadn't gotten to your post before replying to tobo11.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

amlynda said:


> Thanks, Hildy. I hadn't gotten to your post before replying to tobo11.


I like your avatar..very pretty picture..hey! cameras don't lie!!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Where is my "laugh till you cry" emoji?!? Love it!!


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

jeanne63 said:


> "Supercalifragilisticexpiallidocious" says Mary Poppins. Probably spelled incorrectly...so long ago.
> 
> Pretty good, just looked it up and only one extra "l" at the end! I'm proud of me.


 That's the exact word that came to my mind, too!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes - except don't post like that please because you are going to hurt my head.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread is really refreshing. There has been too much of the other stuff lately. Perhaps because Admin is missing. 
Correct me if I am wrong but this thread is about knitting. sort of. I think it started about Icord, which isn't exactly knitting. When we were kids it was called French knitting. Instead of using knitting needles we used the wooden core that thread was wrapped around, with little nails hammered into it. I was brought up in the twenties and thirties. In other words the great Depression. Money was very tight and we used things for toys that were either very cheap or free.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for making me laugh that's what I love about this site


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Finest example of ostentatious verbosity cleverly stated. And, by the way, jejune babblement is one of my favorite things. Still smiling.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Butterfly 55 said:


> Thanks for making me laugh that's what I love about this site


What you said.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I see there is hope yet. I just tried reading my new insurance policy........


 :sm09:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

What law school did you attend? Lol


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I can read it in my head, but I did try and read aloud to hubby....lol had trouble pronouncing some ????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

And since the average person will have to stop and look up most of those words rofl! Thank you for deeming us all perfect I concur!
Tonda


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

You forgot to mention spelling mistakes.


----------



## toenails (Sep 12, 2015)

where possible use accepted or accurate phonological processes.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

toenails said:


> where possible use accepted or accurate phonological processes.


You mean I have to sensibly play my records correctly? Y'all talk funny!!!????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> You forgot to mention spelling mistakes.


We spell differently here!!! ????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Can we have that in English?


It is! Y'all talk funny, not us! Viva la difference'.!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> And since the average person will have to stop and look up most of those words rofl! Thank you for deeming us all perfect I concur!
> Tonda


Absolutely!! WE ARE KP!! HEAR US ROAR!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

cathy73 said:


> Perfect!


Hey, cathy..I married a wonderful Ohio man. We lived in Rocky River for 46 yrs.! I, from Ms. had to teach friends "Southernese". Loved it! Given a chance, people are great everywhere!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

angel210 said:


> Tickled my fancy.


Haha..always wondered where my "fancy" is that gets tickled frequently? Where is your's? ????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> I had to check to see if my sister-in-law wrote it. You must have to be bi-lingual.


What!?? Oh, S...t! Now I have to look that up! Is it related to other "bi's"?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

deercreek said:


> I did not understand one word of thst!


Welcome to the Club. I didn't write it, but sent it to y'all just for fun. Now really, friend, do you think I use those words..not now, not ever. I need to keep the friends I have!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol y said:


> Eloquent bombastic verbosity!


Indeed!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations to you. My Ohio man and I have had 38 years so far. I'm originally from PA. I had to explain "prittenearly" ( meaning, almost) to him.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cathy73 said:


> Congratulations to you. My Ohio man and I have had 38 years so far. I'm originally from PA. I had to explain "prittenearly" ( meaning, almost) to him.


This reminds me of some of the words I used to my Canadian husband. I was the youngest in my family and we came to Canada from England when I was a child.
One of the terms that stumped my husband was, "bray a nail".


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Love it too....sounds like something out of a Beetons Etiquette Book.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Well said


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Love it too....sounds like something out of a Beetons Etiquette Book.


I didn't know there was a Beetons etiquette book but my mother once had a Mrs. Beetons (or Beatons) cook book and somebody stole it! You know, they borrowed it and didn't return it. It was the only cookbook my mother ever owned, too.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Hmm, nor the Attic but sounds as if you are referring to the current resident of the White House or at least some of his cronies. Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

howslady said:


> Hmm, nor the Attic but sounds as if you are referring to the current resident of the White House or at least some of his cronies. Thanks for the chuckles.


What is this referring to, please? Nothing political has been in this conversation at all! Do you have the wrong place? Thanks, for clarity.


----------



## Irisfancier (Jul 4, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW, That was a mouthful!!! LOL


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

WHAT?


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

Say what?


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I've sure enjoyed this thread! Thank you all.
And now I'll add my two cents. Forty years ago my buddy in college decided to learn a new word a day--- He'd use it over and over all day, and the next day there would be another...
To THIS day I remember one of them--"pucilanemous" I probably don't have it spelled right. And don't remember what it means either!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh Donna said:


> Well I've sure enjoyed this thread! Thank you all.
> And now I'll add my two cents. Forty years ago my buddy in college decided to learn a new word a day--- He'd use it over and over all day, and the next day there would be another...
> To THIS day I remember one of them--"pucilanemous" I probably don't have it spelled right. And don't remember what it means either!


When I was very young, maybe 7 or 8, I discovered the word, "naturally". I said it in just about every sentence I spoke. A playmate of mine wished she had a word like that. It must have driven my family crazy. I don't use it much any more, naturally.


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

oh oh...that leaves me out.....;oD


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

What you said...


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

I just meant that a lot of those big words fit Mr. Pres. Sorry if my funny bone is out of whack.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

A preponderance of profundity if there ever was! ????


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Can anyone write that whole thing out using words we all understand. I thought I might be capable but find I can't - would have to look up too many words. Maybe someone can. It would be fun to read it immediately after reading the first version.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Well beshrew me, if I eschew all verbose, polysyllabic, profundities, how ever will I convey my erudite cogitations? 
:sm09:


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Very good, Interpretation please????


----------



## kdoebling (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks like I need to go to the dictionary to understand what was written. LOL


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

howslady said:


> I just meant that a lot of those big words fit Mr. Pres. Sorry if my funny bone is out of whack.


Thanks..got it now! Buffoon immediately came to mind to describe him.Your funny bone is fine! Thx for clearing that up.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

PennySense said:


> Well beshrew me, if I eschew all verbose, polysyllabic, profundities, how ever will I convey my erudite cogitations?
> :sm09:


Very good come back! You may go to the head of the class!!! ????????


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Well said! A welcome change


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## knitknut60 (Jun 24, 2017)

To my dear hildy3. My goodness! I was a BA in English in 1981 and I will have to do homework in order to completely appreciate your though. Thank you for the challenge and God bless you ! I love KP????


----------



## knitknut60 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thought. She meant to type .


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Did anybody hear about Terence McKenna?
Kind of reminds me of him. I can listen to him for hours. Fascinating info. 
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHNY_enUS700US700&ei=6naSWvKhE8jYzgL8lJrQAQ&q=terence+mckenna+&oq=terence+mckenna+&gs_l=psy-ab.12..35i39k1l2j0j0i20i264k1l2j0l5.1529.3388.0.5476.10.10.0.0.0.0.104.877.9j1.10.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.10.875...0i22i30k1.0.CsqKkqcofqA


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Brilliant :sm02:


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering how long it would take for someone to post new rules. Well here they are!! Lol


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you say that fast three times and keep a straight face????

I got this really dumb look on my face, trying to understand what you said and knowing
I had not a clue.

It sounded like one of the BBC Top Gear show, where they are in a meeting
and one woman was doing all the talking, I couldn't understand a word she said..


----------



## Miss Behavin' (Jun 1, 2017)

Easy for you to say!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nana of 6 said:


> A preponderance of profundity if there ever was! ????


I am Nana of 6 and Great Nana to 1! Woohoo!


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

Nicely put.


----------



## carolnest2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Gaildh said:


> Well done,


Spen
Splendiferous


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh. I totally agree with everything you have said. (I think) :sm06:


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> In promulgating your esoteric cogitations or articulating superficial sentimentalities and
> philosophical observations, beware of platitudinous ponderosity. Let your conversations
> possess a clarified conciseness, comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency and concentrated cogency.
> Eschew all conglomerations of flatulent garrulity, jejune babblement and asinine affectations.
> ...


What you talking about Willis?????


----------

